# In limbo



## Vilvil (May 21, 2013)

Husband and i married 32yrs .
Found out atT the start of this year that he had been having an affair for over a year,someone he sees occasionally at work(she is also married and has said she will not leave her husband)they have never been out for a meal,cinema ,nowhere bar hotel rooms to chat or be intimate ,he said they have made love on at least 10 occassions.He sayssomething has just clicked with her and he loves her.
He told me he no longer loves me but has feelings for me,we talked and said we would try to make our marriage work.
I totally love him ,we have been together since our teens.
3months on and i found he is texting her again,he says just chat which is why he did mot tell me ,they both put lobe you and xx on their texts.
He said he needs to leave and live on his own, but we talked and he said we will try to work it out ,but he will still text her S he loves her.
So we are both in Limbo,i love him,he loves her.They do not meet up anymore.
She is married and her husband doesnt know,she has an ongoing illness ,which was diagnosed whilst the affair was going on,and will need assistance in the future but do not think thats why she stays married as although she has told my husband she loves him,she has also told him she loves her husband?
So if you have read so far ,thank you really i am looking to see if anyone has had similar circumstances and the outcome,advise etc
that may be of help comfort to me.
Thank you


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Yikes, that must be so very painful for you.

It is recommended on this forum, and other promarriage websites, that you follow a blueprint for dealing with this. You do Plan A for a certain amount of time then do plan B.

Marriage Builders ® - Successful Marriage Advice

How to survive and affair.


----------

